# How many squirts?



## henrylightcap (May 11, 2012)

I just read a post about hand sanitizer and GI upsets off the river, and realized this could be a great topic for discussion. The "search" was fruitless, so how many squirts of hand sanitizer should one use? Do you use more after peeing, pooping, is there a point when too much is not better? Should you use a different strength on multi day trips vs day trips vs BBQ's. What kind do you like? Is there any advantage to different scents?


----------



## readNrun (Aug 1, 2013)

henrylightcap said:


> I just read a post about hand sanitizer and GI upsets off the river, and realized this could be a great topic for discussion. The "search" was fruitless, so how many squirts of hand sanitizer should one use? Do you use more after peeing, pooping, is there a point when too much is not better? Should you use a different strength on multi day trips vs day trips vs BBQ's. What kind do you like? Is there any advantage to different scents?


Enough to coat your hands and that will depend on the dispenser. Don't forget good ole soap and water which I prefer to sanitizer since it doesn't dry your hands as much. The other great thing I use is gold bond lotion sanitizer. This stuff is lotion first and sanitizer second to EVERYONE reaches for it because of it's moisturizing capability and gets their hands sanitized at the same time as a bonus.


----------



## snakester (Apr 24, 2011)

Since you asked, Henry, one should wash with soap after #2 and then sanitize if desired. After #1, generally nothing is necessary, maybe a quick rinse in the river. Scented sanitizers are offensive to some smellers and offer no added benefits except announcing to everyone around that you are in fact sanitized, which in turn gives them the idea to sanitize thereby reducing the contamination possibility. Children should be sanitized at every opportunity as they are generally not concerned with hygiene.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## yourrealdad (May 25, 2004)

I seem to be having about three squirts a day. This is probably because I don't use sanitizer period, so having some GI Joe type issues. They are camouflaged and sneaky. They attack right after eating usually. They tend to come twice in the morning and then it is up in the air the rest of the day. So three squirts


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## daledevon (Jun 10, 2013)

Lick your hands. If they taste funny, wash them.


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

is it best to keep the sanitizer in a soft cooler? What kind of cooler is best?


----------



## daledevon (Jun 10, 2013)

Obviously a yeti, don't they keep the bears out of your sanitizer.


----------



## henrylightcap (May 11, 2012)

It's about time some kayakers chimed in.


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

Sanitizer?
Jesus.
It's a river trip, not a restaurant.
Keep yer hands to yerself and the problem pretty much goes away.


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

Schutzie said:


> Sanitizer?
> Jesus.
> It's a river trip, not a restaurant.
> Keep yer hands to yerself and the problem pretty much goes away.


RRIIIIIIGGHT...

personally, I feel you should only squirt when ready, squirting to please someone else is just a waste of a good squirt. I find I'm ready frequently, I can be known to squirt many times a day, though I do have my dry spells when I only get to squirt every so often...


----------



## Flagstaff (Aug 6, 2013)

A squirt or two to coat your Hands, rub it in, let it air dry. Do not rub on your pants. Or skirt. Soap and water after groover use.....I work in a hospital, and prefer not to get sick on river trips!
Anyone who won't use sani on my trips gets to stay home.


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## daledevon (Jun 10, 2013)

Flagstaff said:


> A squirt or two to coat your Hands, rub it in, let it air dry. Do not rub on your pants. Or skirt. Soap and water after groover use.....I work in a hospital, and prefer not to get sick on river trips!
> Anyone who won't use sani on my trips gets to stay home.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


So, if I promise to wash, I get invited? You are 1 brave individual, I congratulate you.


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

elkhaven said:


> RRIIIIIIGGHT...
> 
> personally, I feel you should only squirt when ready, squirting to please someone else is just a waste of a good squirt. I find I'm ready frequently, I can be known to squirt many times a day, though I do have my dry spells when I only get to squirt every so often...


I dated a girl like this in high school.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

henrylightcap said:


> It's about time some kayakers chimed in.


 
Go to bed with itchy butt and wake up with pink eye! 

I just keep my hand out of my mouth and if anything gets "squirted" on my hands or any part of me for that matter, there's gona be a fight. If you know what I mean!


----------



## mongopush (May 5, 2014)

Flagstaff said:


> I work in a hospital,


 Hospitals are about the dirtiest place know to man. I don't think I'd want any health care worker on my river trip. The crap you pickup from work eats sanitizer and can live for years before it takes hold. Hell I'm more scare of you than anything on the river.


----------

